# How Do You Cure Post Halloween Depression?



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking for some creative and hopefully funny suggestions.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Get off of your butt and go build something!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

take up ball room dancing to pass the time


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

This year it's all about reorganizing the garage so I cAn actually find my tools. And finish unfinished props from the last 4 years


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Start building for 2011! However, this year my wife said I have two weeks to get all my Trail sh*t off the porches or she's trashing everything, lol, so that's kinda a priority for me.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Throttle back, enjoy seeing what others have done, take notes on what catches your eye, try learning new things to improve my skill set. Start filling up page after page of my notebook with ideas and drawings. Organize all of my bookmarks online and prioritize them for reference on new builds for next year.

Blow all of this off starting in January. Tell everyone all of your grand ideas all through the winter. Do nothing about ideas. Make a half hearted attempt at starting a build in the Spring. Blow it off. 

Start worrying about the build in early Summer. 

Do nothing. 

Sweat about the build in Mid-Summer. 

Do nothing.

Freak out about the build in Late Summer, take no responsibility, blame everything on spouse, stay up until late every night building (sweating buckets as you work in 100 degree Texas heat). Have heated disagreements with spouse on direction of haunt until 4 AM. Wonder why the hell you do this every year.

Walk away from build. Cool off. Feel like ass for arguing with spouse. Beg forgiveness from spouse. Come to the Great Haunt Compromise. Continue build.

Actually listen to spouse and have adult conversation concerning build. Have eureka moment when wonderful things start happening as you and the spouse work together as a team. Build kick ass items that improve build from last year.

Get overconfident because things are going so well. Start new projects that push you to the edge. Become delirious from lack of sleep. Have trouble staying awake at work. Take days off from work prior to Halloween so you can work on the haunt.

Stay up most of the night before Halloween working on the details. Work all day the day of Halloween tweaking the details. You know, the ones only you notice? Forget to eat all day. Forget to take a nap.

Rush to get costume put together while still fussing about the details of the haunt. Hang out in haunt all night hamming it up and passing out candy. Pose for pictures with guests. Answer questions all night about how the haunt was put together. Pose for pictures again and again and again....etc.

Play Simon Says with the little four year old TOT who has no fear. Grin like a fool while playing with this wonderful child!

Shut down haunt in the wee hours after taking a few pictures and hanging out visiting with friends. Realize your feet are bloody nubs at this point and are on fire, get light headed due to the lack of sleep and food, stumble to your bed, pass out for a week.

Wake up and realize how much fun you had and start planning the teardown and the build for next year.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Eat donuts.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> Throttle back, enjoy seeing what others have done, take notes on what catches your eye, try learning new things to improve my skill set. Start filling up page after page of my notebook with ideas and drawings. Organize all of my bookmarks online and prioritize them for reference on new builds for next year.
> 
> Blow all of this off starting in January. Tell everyone all of your grand ideas all through the winter. Do nothing about ideas. Make a half hearted attempt at starting a build in the Spring. Blow it off.
> 
> ...


OMG Jaybo, that was almost too close to reality for me to read. Wait. *I* am "the spouse". I guess thats why it was so painful, LOL. (hahaha, I'm kidding, that made me giggle)

I on the other hand, have already started sketching out my next tombstones. JohnnyAppleseed is making me look like a slacker.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

NOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Start thinking like the big day is in a month & you've been procrastinating, big-time! Hmmmmm, Start planning BIG... Use November as your "plan" month... & RUN with it! Do this every month.......


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Jaybo - that's great! You should write a self-help booklet for haunters with the blues. Or maybe a comic book.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

working on some plans for a new adventure about taking over trick or treating.
a few of you know and I'll fill in everyone else as this gets closer to being a real deal trick or treat event.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I sleep and eat like a normal person for a few days, then I start tearing down everything I piled in the garage. After that, I plan for next year a bit, and try to get excited about making my Halloween Christmas List of gifts I would like my hubby to get me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well if the normal drinking until you puke doesn’t work, I suggest breaking out your favorite guillotine or hangman’s noose prop. Nothing breaks Halloween depression more than having your neck chopped off by a rubber blade from your guillotine or getting strangled by a noose that was only meant to support a plastic dummy who weighs a pound an ½. And if that doesn’t work, I would just go back to drinking.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We need to finish putting the last of the Halloween stuff away and clean the house before I worry about getting post Halloween blues. We also have a few items to repair before they're put away.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, people get depressed after Halloween?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Halloween's over? Is THAT what my wife has been screaming about?


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been working on the remodel of my basement, eating the all my kids halloween candy, Potty training my youngest boy, trying to get my daughters soccer team to win at least one game and thinking about christmas presents for people.....None of it works to distract me from the post Ween blues.
Tonight I'll try thursday night Football (Ravens VS. Falcons), beer and hot-wings.
If the Ravens win and I may feel better 
if not I may have to watch Trick R Treat and more of The Walking Dead and drink more beer
and repeat.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Booze, horror movies, prop building.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

dont change the calander to november, dont change the clocks for daylight saving time, line in october for ever


----------



## BloodyHarry (Nov 11, 2010)

lmao jaybo!!! may the truth be told haha


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Add whiskey until the pain goes away.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I felt like I'd lost a member of the family as I was taking prop after prop into the garage.
So yeah. P.H.D. is very real at my house. 
Just last night I was standing in my yard (took the dogs out)looking at the patches of dead grass where it all stood. 
Now it's all just sitting in my garage waiting for me to find a place to put it.
Storage building will be here in a few days so I"ll probably get all depressed again as I move everything into storage.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

I have plenty of other things to eat up my time... spouse is the party coordinator and interior decorator but isn't in the craft dept. That's all me. I do the outside things and because she is the type that has a freak out ratio that peaks at the deadline, it's good we do our separate things. That way, Halloween is still enjoyable...

Currently, I have a '68 Torino that is begging for some attention and a family member just gave us a buggy go cart in pieces. Halloween usually gets about 4-6 months of build time, though I'm always looking out for usable things wherever I go.

I, too, have a notebook/folder full of ideas, drawings and associated stuff along with many links on more than one computer (and phone) of things I want to build. Thanks to this forum, I have gotten more ideas and got more of them done than previous years. Great motivational tool, especially that countdown that I see every time I log on...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lexapro!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You could always check out a really haunted house. Like Waverly Hills!

http://www.therealwaverlyhills.com/


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I also have taken up mask making. It is a good way to keep Halloween alive throughout the year. So far, though, I am pretty sure I'm not good at it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Plan and make that prop that you didnt get to make for this year. It always works for me. Well that and football season...


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Lexapro!


... and chocolate!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Honestly, by November 1st I'm exhausted and ready for a break. I usually tell myself that I'm taking a few months off but by the next week I'm already getting the itch and I'm in my workshop by the beginning of December. I think my biggest depression comes when I realize that I have to break all of this stuff down, put it away, and clean up the mess.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Post Halloween depression really hit me a few days ago.
Luckily I was prepared! I had TiVo'd a bunch of Travel Channel shows "Haunted Attractions I, II, III, IV" and Haunted shows in general.
What I am doing is what most are...planning my event next year. I'll have my usual party on the 29th but Halloween falls on a Monday and next year we'll be back with our Yard Haunt. I haven't done that since 2006.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Go shopping!

Do all the housework that was put off while getting things ready for Halloween.

Go shopping!

Start baking Christmas gifts.

Go shopping!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I was just thinking about this recently, I was wondering why I was not on the boards every day or scouring the internet for new prop ideas. I guess I just get burned out right after Halloween. You put in alot of effort and then its over, I dont start getting psyched again until after Christmas. I am just going to enjoy this season, relax with my kids and wife and just enjoy this time. 

The time will come again, to plot, to tinker, to listen to Hauntcast over and over, to think of new ways to build a bitchin home haunt. Right now Im just going to go into hybernation, let things fester, let the stew work its magic and then when the time is ready Ill get my ass in gear.

Dont worry Chris, you will be back. If you do need some good pointers here are mine,this is what I am going to do when the mood hits me, I think they have been said already, but here goes.

-organize your garage, workspace
-listen to some cool halloween music,
-drink some beer, pull out some paper and a pencil and brainstorm
-watch some horror movies, take notes
-Just go and do something, I tend to overthink and over analyze everything, sometimes its fun just to make some **** and get it going rather than nitpicking everything
-draw draw draw, at least thats my outlet
-play some guitar, get the creative juices flowin


However, I do have one post I am going to start regarding fascia for the house....its been bugging me and I need some help.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

No lie, I start planning for the next year right after I get home from trick or treating with my folks. It drives them nuts, but at least I don't start playing with my Halloween makeup stash until June xD

Besides, watching Nightmare Before Christmas every Christmas Eve helps keep the Halloween blues away even during its opposite holiday!


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Get thru the holidays while secretly planning stuff in my head the whole time. Wait until after the 1st of the year to start putting stuff to paper. Watching FaceOff on Syfy and surfing the web looking at haunts and suppliers websites. Trying to decide when I should contact the owner of the haunted house I work at to start planning for this year.


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

Stand in my garage and wander around aimlesly thinking of projects I want to do lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

A couple of times I had such a horrible turnout for our party that I said I wasn't going to do any of it the next year, but then ended up doing the yard for the ToTs and skipping the party. 
This year I am having my party again, since last year's was such a blast! And have extra special props to build. Our youngest son is getting married in 2012 and they are having an "elegant goth" wedding. So some things for Halloween will be used for the wedding and some things for the wedding I will able to use for Halloween!
First on the docket is a faux stone arch for them to get married under.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

watch hockey (go Red Wings!!)
surf the boards looking for ideas
wait for it to get warm enough to do stuff outside
add ideas to "The Notebook"
etc
etc
etc


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Buy more hot glue sticks


----------



## sherry25 (Apr 13, 2009)

Now is the time to plot strategy for next year!

My dear husband is a good sport. We have tombstones and Halloween projects spread throughout the house year-round. Nothing like having people stop by for a visit at Christmas, and there are tombstones in the dining room!

My sister keeps telling me I should use my talents for good rather than evil. All I can say is it does keep the neighbors guessing!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Tell your sister that your talents are being used for good. You are bringing fellowship into the neighborhood by keeping them guessing and having them come by to talk about the display. That is a good thing in my book.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

There's a post Halloween season??


----------

